# Aspen wood fading



## ChevyNomad (Sep 24, 2004)

This may not be the place to post this but I need some help.
The Aspen wood paneling or maybe the clear coat has faded and I can't find a way to get rid of it. Tried cleaning, scrubbing it, but that didn't change anything. See attached picture.
Any idea on what I can do about it?


----------



## ChevyNomad (Sep 24, 2004)

Several lookers but NO ideas ? ? ?
Should test to see if the clear coat is lacquer?, and if it is would rubbing the area down wth lacquer thinner work?
HELP ! Need ideas


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ray; It's highly unlikely that it's a lacquer, far more likely to be some kind of varnish, but I think Mohawk Finishes has some kind of quick test...(or maybe you have to take a sample in to them(?).
Wood & Leather Touch Up & Repair Products by Mohawk Finishing
In any case, they're great folks to talk to about this kind of issue. 
If it were my situation, I'd be looking for some type of tinted clearcoat, with UV protection if possible...maybe an exterior product (for the UV factor) ok for interior use?
Please let us know the outcome!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ray, are you certain of it to be Aspen? It looks to me like Southern Yellow Pine - which is notorious for having light spots. If it is, in fact; SYP - you may just need to clean it with mineral spirits and refinish to your satisfaction. Good luck!


----------



## ChevyNomad (Sep 24, 2004)

No, I'm not positive that it's Aspen. That's what the builder said. I agree it looks like Southern yellow pine. 
I'll try some mineral spirits.
Thanks


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The Light areas shapes are all similar, are they being faded by a light source? Not sure of the wood species but it looks great! And hope you find a solution to the problem areas.


----------



## routerworks (Feb 20, 2012)

It sure looks like a picture was hanging in these spots which prevented the wood from getting its natural patina like the rest of the wall. I had this same problem at my cottage which forced me to continue to move the pictures around over the years.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ray, I've reviewed this a second time - which included a study of what has been sent by other members.
1. You do not need UV protection indoors unless someone will be using UV bulbs (which is highly unlikely). I am certain Dan already knows this.
2. Thinking about what Jim (Marco is his dog's name) said, I now agree that the fading is a result of uplighting - review the photo and note how the partial ellipses are aligned with the coursing of the wood planking - that IS EXACTLY how the wood would fade in that scenario.
3. One might assume that uplighting (from a previous owner) would have left screw hole "scarring" on the walls, but this could be avoided with an adhesive mount.
4. My wife and I have been told "Aspen Siding" on numerous occasions when looking at mountain properties (such as chalets, cabins, etc.). It refers to something one might see commonly used in Aspen, Colorado.
5. I would bet that wood is Southern Yellow Pine, but my earlier recommendation of mineral spirits is NOT GOING TO HELP.
6. Unless you wish to refinish the entire wall, you will probably do best to hide those spots with some framed art. Good luck!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Otis; pf course, but I was referring to sunlight from South facing windows...can't tell from the pic if that applies in this case. With modern Low-E glass it's not such a problem anymore, but it certainly used to be an issue with the furniture and fabrics.
We just got our family rm. drapes back from the dry-cleaners and in the process of rehanging them I noticed how much the fabric had faded where the sun hits them.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

ChevyNomad said:


> This may not be the place to post this but I need some help.
> The Aspen wood paneling or maybe the clear coat has faded and I can't find a way to get rid of it. Tried cleaning, scrubbing it, but that didn't change anything. See attached picture.
> Any idea on what I can do about it?


As I look at those lighter patches they look remarkably like the back plate on the set of bull horns, did anyone ever have some more of those things hanging on that wall? The lighter areas are so uniform in size and the border lines between the lighter and darker areas is so well defined that they look like something was very close for a few years, no light or UV light shining from a distance would do that as no light source could focus it beam so exactly as to leave those well defined borders, as it looks like something was very close for some time then I would just leave it alone, as with all things, time passing would help, if you do hang up something else and leave it there for a few years then that new item will leave it's own shaded area when you take it down, I love wood even when it hurts. NGM


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Neville; yes, those are from something hanging tight against the wall. I think everyone can agree on that(?). But the fading is caused by an agent...sunlight or air, or possibly pollutants like smoke or cooking oils. There's a lot of light hitting that wall. If it _is_ sunlight, it _is _direct as opposed to indirect; anyone that has ever had a sunburn can testify to that! 
The window light and shape are reflected in the floor of the next room, so yes, there is a _lot_ of sunlight coming in from behind the camera position.
Ray, is that an accurate assessment?


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

I think Neville9999 got it right. I'll bet the previous owner had mounted taxidermy hanging on the wall. The shapes are spot on for small heads, fish or birds.
As far as repair, you could use a tinted varnish in the light areas, but it would be fussy work.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*You're exactly right...*



DaninVan said:


> Otis; pf course, but I was referring to sunlight from South facing windows...can't tell from the pic if that applies in this case. With modern Low-E glass it's not such a problem anymore, but it certainly used to be an issue with the furniture and fabrics.
> We just got our family rm. drapes back from the dry-cleaners and in the process of rehanging them I noticed how much the fabric had faded where the sun hits them.


Dan, you're exactly right in the cases you have described.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

CSI Router Forums :lol:

The plaque currently on the wall holding the horns has a very similar shape to the other light areas on the wall. I would agree with Neville on other Taxidermy hanging on the wall preventing patina to occur on the area being covered.

I didn't have any scraping samples sent off to the lab to confirm this theory but I did drive by a Holiday Inn Express today :yes4:

Fussy work is a great description on trying to match/blend the wall. Good luck, I to would consider covering it up.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Aspen is very commonly used here in Colorado for paneling. I've milled much if it for just that application. Most any light wood with natural stain will "sun stain' if picture/other is hung therefore preventing sun to age the wood under it. I've seen this often, no good answer except to put a picture over it. Sorry buddy!?!?


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

This looks like a series of roofing leaks.

IMHO (In my Humble Opinion).


----------

